# Forum in English  > Malware Removal Service  >  avpt

## friendsinterclub

:Huh:  И хаве а вирус ин мы ПЦ, цан ёу хелп ме плиес.тхинк ёу.

----------


## Rene-gad

Switch off/Disable:
- Antivirus and and, if you have - Firewall.
- System Restore

- Execute following script  in Manual disinfection


```
begin
SearchRootkit(true, true);
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
ClearQuarantine;
 DelBHO('{42F910A9-2B7D-04BC-51DA-482C37101D36}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsyyr1.dll','');
 DeleteFile('C:\WINDOWS\system32\kbdsyyr1.dll');
BC_ImportAll;
ExecuteSysClean;
ExecuteRepair(13);
BC_Activate;
SetAVZPMStatus(True);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

After reboot execute following script in Manual disinfection


```
begin
CreateQurantineArchive('C:\quarantine.zip');
end.
```

and upload the C:\quarantine.zip over the link *Upload quarantined files* on the top of this page.

- Clean Temp-Maps, Cache of Browsers, Recycler.  Use Windows service tool cleanmgr  or CCleaner or ClearProg
- Install Service Pack 3 for Windows XP!
- Install all subsequent updates!
- Install Internet Explorer 8
- Repeat a log file of AVPTool.
- Make a log file with Hijackthis ( Analysis, p.3  for further informations). 
- Attach both logs to your new post..

----------

